# little plastic piece that contacts the brake light switch...



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...anybody know what its called, and if I can get it cheap online somewhere. Came back from lunch yesterday, and the brake lights on the truck were on with the truck turned off. When I got under the dash and looked at the top of the brake pedal there is a little plastic piece that contacts the brake light switch thats crumbled to pieces. Anybody know what its called?


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

That is the CPS part. CPS=Cheap Plastic S**t. 
I believe it is called the switch actuator.


----------

